# New TURBO STUFF at the ATA SHOW



## nick snook (Jun 16, 2002)

Well we finally got packed and are leaving for Indianapolis tonight.
We have several new TURBO products that will be in the new product area.
I just got a new patent filed on a new vane that will work with the new T-4 nock. Also we will finally have the T-4 at the show. Also we are now making a HTAX2 that fits the Arrow Dynamics Shafts along with the HTAX that fits the AXIS shaft.

So if you are attending the show we are booth # 2872 along the back wall.
I am attaching our new patent.


----------



## nick snook (Jun 16, 2002)

OOPS I almost forgot this one!!!!!


----------



## restart (Feb 26, 2003)

*T4*

I have been waiting patiently for the T4 and now you add a fletch. How will I ever have enough money for all the archery goodies that I need? First the T4 and then the fletch. When and How much for the T4?

Bruce Hutchinson
Boise, Idaho


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

Nick,
I sure wish that I was able to be with you and Betty at the show!  Maybe someday my friend! 

I can't wait to get my hands on some of your new products to test out!  That new glow nock is a fantastic idea! I need at least 12 of them for my hunting bows!   

Good Luck at the show and in your meetings with those two big companies! 

Dick


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Can't wait to try out some of those new vanes. They look sweet and the design is incredibley simple in function. Using the same physics of the wing on an aircraft and using the lift properties to impart spin...faster the arrow the greater the force imposed on the vane thus greater spin at greater velocity....BRILLIANT!!


----------



## Snood Slapper (Jul 27, 2004)

When Savage came out with the glow in the dark vanes and nocks, I wondered why Turbo's didn't have the same thing. I've got a bunch of Turbo Nocks to try out on my Newberry SB1 that is trucking its way to me in the mail as I type. I'll have to get some of the glowers if these work out for me.


----------



## Joe C. (Mar 18, 2003)

Are you going to offer a cover for your glow nocks . My six arrow quiver would look like a latern


----------



## Trushot_archer (Dec 19, 2002)

Looks Great Nick. I'll see you at the show!


----------



## Snood Slapper (Jul 27, 2004)

If they glow "green" -ish, they shouldn't spook game/deer. I have one of the streamlight stylus led pen lights in green and it doesn't bother deer. I also have a tritium pin that has a tube under the fiber optic in the sight to light up the pin. You can see it at a pretty good distance from the front of the bow, and I've shot a few animals in low light with the green facing them and it didn't bother them.


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

I was thinking I was gonna go to the new 1.5" quick spin vanes for my ACE arrows for recurve outdoors. 

But with these new fletches I'm thinking I know what I'll get. What are they made of nick?


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

Happy birthday MAD !!  

oh yeah, nice vanes and nocks


----------



## robk (Jun 10, 2002)

oh exalted one looks like you outdid yourself boss i am rreally looking forward to getting my hands on some new stuff and the t4 looks great. good luck at the show i was wishing like dick that i was there myself
keep in touch
rob k


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

Does anyone know the weight of the new vanes?


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Too Bad your at the ATA ......*

cause you'll miss your Birthday Thread !!!  

Happy Birthday and wish you many more .....


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

*A very happy birthday to My Old Friend Nick Snook!*

Nick,
Another year has passed and it's again time to Wish You A Happy Birthday!    Here's hoping that you are having the time of your life at the ATA Show with your Beloved Wife Betty!

Happy Birthday You Old Geezer!    

Dick


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

500 fps,


> Does anyone know the weight of the new vanes?


Sorry friend, but you will have to wait for Nick to answer that question.  He just got the First Samples delivered to him at the ATA Show, so none of us field testers have had a chance to find out anything about them.  

Dick


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

Hmmmmm.......T4 nock and T4 Rocket Vane........I`m starting to get that drool back. And Happy Birthday Nick!!! Tell Betty I said howdy!!!


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

I talked to Nick today at the show. The new T4's weight around 5-6 grains(light) and we won't be seeing the new vanes for at least 6 months...possibley longer. He was in the process of taking the one rocket vane he had to get it weighed so I won't be able to answer that question until tomorrow evening.


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

Thanks Grandpa and Doc. I'm sure it will be worth the wait.


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

So when and where can we order the T4? What do they cost? Can I get the glowing green or what colors are availiable? The weight of the T4 (5 grains)is less than a lot of standard nocks (12 grains).


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

Jim,
We will just have to wait for a while before they go on sale.  As with any new product, it takes time to get enough made and tested to put them on the market. 

I imagine when Nick gets back from the ATA show he will be letting us testers know what to expect. I bet he will also be here in the forum to let everyone know the approximate time until the product is up for sale and what colors they will be.

Dick


----------



## baldmountain (Apr 21, 2003)

GVDocHoliday said:


> we won't be seeing the new vanes for at least 6 months...possibley longer.


Why do people announce stuff if you can't get it for 6 months?


----------



## robk (Jun 10, 2002)

nick is an original man and i am amazed by his imagination and bringing it too light. he is way ahead of the times and his inventions so far have been flawless and did what he said they would do. 
happy bday nick
rob k


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

I appreciate Nick and his invention. I am very patient and will continue to wait until the T4 is for sale. I began hearing about the T4 in feb or 04 and I know that Nick has had to push his sale date several times. I think this is the right choice for Nick because a good and tested product is much better than a hurried bad product. Once a bad reputation is earned it is very hard to get rid of.

Sometimes I hear someone say that the turbo is a little expensive, but if you look at using feathers for fletching and glue and nocks you are very close to the price of a turbo.


----------



## Trushot_archer (Dec 19, 2002)

> I think this is the right choice for Nick because a good and tested product is much better than a hurried bad product.


Exactly.

I have some of the T4's and am going to shoot them today. 

I saw an arrow fletched with halves of fletching and flyin like rockets.

That's right...take a vane and cut it in half...make a fancy shape like a shark fin if you want. Glue three on, add the T4 and ------->(X)

Truly revolutionary.

Had some issues with one of the machines that trimmed excess from the injection molding....Nick didn't get the T4's till THE DAY BEFORE THE SHOW! and they were driven in by the mnf.(I thought he looked just a little gray  )

They are WORTH the wait though. Awesome.


----------



## HNSB (Jul 1, 2004)

I feel like a kid at Christmas. I can't wait to get my hands on the new stuff!


----------



## nick snook (Jun 16, 2002)

We decided to put the new vane concept out at the show to see what type of reaction we would get to it. We just got the patent filed so we figured we might as well let it rip. 
The new T-4 just made it to the show and I will be forever thankful to Tom Rowe and the GUYS at Specialty Plastics for getting the job done.

We have to make a small adjustment to the mold before we go into production.
Basically the nock groove needs to be made about 5thousandts wider to have a really good fit on most strings. right now it is just a little too tight.

Yeah I had my Birthday at the show and Thank to all for the well wishes.
I think I am 57 anyhow I made my first set of arrows in my dads shop when I was five. Walking around the show really impresses one on how this sport has changed!!! 
The most interesting item I saw was a broadhead that uses a high tensile strength wire instead of blades for cutting. Makes sense to me. ya ever notice that it is easier to cut cheese with a wire than a knife. Simple idea I think should really work.


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

Nick,
wow, 52 years in the archery business is hard to beat.  
I would like to try the new T-4 as soon as it's available. Are there any dealers overhere in Europe or Germany?



nick snook said:


> The most interesting item I saw was a broadhead that uses a high tensile strength wire instead of blades for cutting. Makes sense to me. ya ever notice that it is easier to cut cheese with a wire than a knife. Simple idea I think should really work.


Hmm, sorry but respectfully I can't agree so much to that issue. Have you ever tried to cut meat with a wire? 
It's correct that cheese cause a high friction on the blades surface but I'm sure none of us is hunting those big yellow discs in Switzerland.
Does that wire has something like a cutting edge or is it just round?

Thanks for info. Very appreciated.
Markus


----------



## nick snook (Jun 16, 2002)

The wire is sharpned . I will try to see if I can get an image. It is the same company that makes the big cross shaped turkey killling blade.


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

Nick , 

would you be able to do me a favor and measure the new vane for me?

I would like to know how high the vane is ?
this way can figure out how much clearance I will need on a shoot through cable sytem I plan on ordering 

Thanks


----------



## nick snook (Jun 16, 2002)

The new vane will be 3/8 inch high.
and will be about 1 inch long at the base.


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

Thanks Nick


----------



## nick snook (Jun 16, 2002)

I am gonna post this here cause this is what fun is all about!!

I got a phone call today from Randy Oiteker's Mom. Randy is the teenager who has the tv show and also does trick shooting at hunting shows, He is sponsered by matthews and other companies. We have been friends for some time now. I gave Randy some new T-4 s to try, when he got home.
WELLLLL he reallly did try them!!!!!!!!!!
He took a 156 P&Y whitetail yesterday!!!!!!

YYYYYYAAAAAHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!

All those months of frustration and messing with the T-4 concept have been a little frustrating!!!!
It was worth it. 
AND HE HAS IT ON VIDEO!!!! I will post photos as soon as he sends them.
One issue we have found the new T-4 is a little tight with the thick braded servings and we recommend serving with an .018 or .021 serving .
Actually that serving size works best with all the TURBOS. 

I sent all the info to my webmaster to get the new stuff up on our website.
It will take a few days. 
Anyone who wants t-4s can order on our toll free number 866 814 4722


----------



## Trushot_archer (Dec 19, 2002)

Shot the T4's on my 2213's Eclipse at the league tonight....very, very nice.

When can I place an order Nick? Much interest on my side.  

And here's the head you were talking about.


----------



## nick snook (Jun 16, 2002)

WE are taking orders on our toll free number until the T-4 is up on the web.[S
866 814 4722

We now also have the HTAX that fits the AXIS
and the HTAX2 that fits the arrow dynamics stinger shaft


----------



## nick snook (Jun 16, 2002)

This is what the new T-4 can do when a deer gets in front of it.
Randy Oiteker took this litle buck in the Bottoms in southern Ill two days after I gave him samples at the ATA show.

check out www.gallatinbottoms.com


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

nick snook said:


> This is what the new T-4 can do when a deer gets in front of it.


The arrows turned in flight and they killed the deers with the nock instead of the broadhead??   




Only kidding   
Congrats!!!


----------



## nick snook (Jun 16, 2002)

Duggaboy , you may be on to something. Perhaps I should put TURBOS on both ends of the arrow. Actually with our original DEADX we would get shoot throughs where the DEADX would also pass through the animal.unlike regular vanes that collapse , would cut a second wound path and cause more trauma the animal.

We designed the T-4 to give the benefits of the TURBO to conventional arrows, but there are some advantages the original has that you just can not pass on to more primitive fletchings.


----------

